# question about posts



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

is there a place here that allows me to come and check what all places that i have made posts so i don't have to try to remember where all i have posted so that im able to check my posts whitout having to track them all down? i ask this because im bound to forget some of the threads that i have posted in and then i won't be able to check out the responses in them.
thanks


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 19, 2006)

drummingman said:


> is there a place here that allows me to come and check what all places that i have made posts so i don't have to try to remember where all i have posted so that im able to check my posts whitout having to track them all down? i ask this because im bound to forget some of the threads that i have posted in and then i won't be able to check out the responses in them.
> thanks


 
Click on your name and select Find all posts.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 19, 2006)

drummingman said:


> is there a place here that allows me to come and check what all places that i have made posts so i don't have to try to remember where all i have posted so that im able to check my posts whitout having to track them all down? i ask this because im bound to forget some of the threads that i have posted in and then i won't be able to check out the responses in them.
> thanks



You can set the system to subscribe you to the thread you post in when you make a post.  Follow these directions...

1.  Click *User CP* link from menu above
2.  Click *Edit Options* under the Settings & Options section on the left.
3.  Scroll down to *Default Thread Subscription Mode* section.
4.  Select the subscription mode you would like
5.  Click Save Changes at the bottom of the screen.

Then every time you post you will be subscribed to the thread.  When you get online, just click on User CP and it will show you all the subscribed threads that have new posts in them, so you can read them.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 19, 2006)

If there is a thread you have not posted in, but would like to see the new posts in that thread, you can go to the thread in question and Click *Thread Tools* from the menu bar on the upper right side.  Then click *Subscribe*.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 19, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> You can set the system to subscribe you to the thread you post in when you make a post.  Follow these directions...
> 
> 1.  Click *User CP* link from menu above
> 2.  Click *Edit Options* under the Settings & Options section on the left.
> ...



Yep. Do this. Then when you log on go to user cp first and you will see all new posts made in threads you have posted in.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for the help all!


----------

